# Il Milan ai cinesi nelle prossime ore, la firma a Villa Certosa



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi

Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.



Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

up


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.



WTF?!?! Sganci queste bombe così? vuoi che ci pigli un infarto?? ahah...sempre che sia vero, ormai faccio fatica a fidarmi


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Incrociamo l'incrociabile. Voglio essere ottimista visto che ho appena visto il video dell'Avv. La Scala.


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

fatemi sto regalo di compleanno,pur in ritardo di qualche giorno....ma fatemelo.....fatelo a TUTTI!!!


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Agosto 2016)

per tanti motivi oggi sono di nuovo fiducioso.. speriamo


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.


Restiamo cauti. #Finoallefirme


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> fatemi sto regalo di compleanno,pur in ritardo di qualche giorno....ma fatemelo.....fatelo a TUTTI!!!



Auguroni (in ritardo)...dai che se succede quello che tutti speriamo festeggi 2 volte!!


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca Pagni : 

Bollettino #Milan: "ufficialità" a breve...


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

magaarriiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!

ma ne abbiamo viste tante in questi giorni che è difficile essere positivi. Ma io questa notizia in rete non la trovo, da dove arriva?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Yuppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

accendiamo le friggitrici perchè c'è molta voglia di mutande croccanti qui!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Montanari parla sibillino ancora di Moutai.


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

proprio oggi che sono senza birre buone a casa! noooo vi prego! posticipate la firma alla prossima settimana!! 

p.s. prima che qualcuno mi insulti sto scherzando!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Montanari parla sibillino ancora di Moutai.



Ho letto il tweet...nemmeno troppo sibillino ahahah


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Fin quando non vedo non credo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Luca Pagni: ufficialità a breve.*


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2016)

Quanto sarà vera questa voce? Non mi voglio illudere e rimanerci male a poche ore dalle mie ferie


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Agosto 2016)

Preghiamo...Non ce la faccio più, sono ad un passo dalla follia


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Agosto 2016)

ho un Ferrari in frigo, speriamo di aprirlo stanotte!


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Se c'è una cosa che mi ha insegnato questa storia è di aspettare
E ci vogliono certezze , dei due in società non mi fido fino alla ultima ora della ultima giornata in questa società
Galliani ha tentato la mossa disperata con le notizie fatte uscire a arte , deve essere messo fuori dalla società


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio oggi che sono senza birre buone a casa! noooo vi prego! posticipate la firma alla prossima settimana!!
> 
> p.s. prima che qualcuno mi insulti sto scherzando!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ho perfino mal di pancia da quanto sono gasato ma al contempo provo a essere cauto...siamo rimasti scottati molte volte e molte volte mi son promesso di andarci cauto(anche se sempre ottimista)...ma amo troppo il milan per non emozionarmi a queste news..


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.


In queste ultime settimane/mesi non è la prima volta che escono notizie del genere per cui questa ennesima indiscrezione non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo. Aspetto l'ufficilialità e basta, delle chiacchiere ne ho abbastanza.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: ufficialità a breve.*


 dai dai dai!!!!!


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: ufficialità a breve.*


.


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2016)

Campopiano conferma?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Campopiano conferma?



Ha detto che l'intesa c'è (ma c'è sempre stata in fondo) ma la firma ancora no...calma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano: confermo l'intesa (che tra mille problemi c'è sempre stata) ma la firma non ancora, restiamo calmi.*


----------



## kipstar (5 Agosto 2016)

vediamo che succede .....


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: confermo l'intesa (che tra mille problemi c'è sempre stata) ma la firma non ancora, restiamo calmi.*


Sarebbe già un passo importante.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Agosto 2016)

Venerdì, borse chiuse tra qualche ora..


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ho capito la posizione di Campopiano, quel restate calmi deve essere interpretato oggi non firmano ma l'intesa c'è?


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: confermo l'intesa (che tra mille problemi c'è sempre stata) ma la firma non ancora, restiamo calmi.*



Scusami Pasqualino ma una settimana fa sostenevi tutta altra cosa 
Ne sai meno di zero dai . Stai calmo e poi vedrai alla fine che una parte di noi Milanisti ti perdonerà , se in buonafede
Cosa che credo , almeno in parte .


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la posizione di Campopiano, quel restate calmi deve essere interpretato oggi non firmano ma l'intesa c'è?



Campopiano porello si è fermato con la panda in salita rompendo il motore. Ora va a rimorchio.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Agosto 2016)

_*Anche Repubblica conferma la notizia del Corriere della Sera.*_


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: ufficialità a breve.*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2016)

Booom

Ahahaha Fosun


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> _*Anche Repubblica conferma la notizia del Corriere della Sera.*_


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Attendo l'ufficialità

Poi mi ubriaco


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.



Come per Lapadula e Gomez, notizia quasi ufficiale uscita poco prima e poi diramata pubblicamente.
Zero chiacchiere, solo fatti.

Fiducioso dal giorno 1


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Agosto 2016)

Vedo delle scie chimiche in cielo, saranno i cinesi che stanno arrivando?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Anche Libero conferma!


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Preghiamo.


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Non è importante solo il "cosa", ovvero la cessione, ma soprattutto il "come" e le modalità.

Per esempio tantissimo si gioca sul ruolo di Galliani, visto che tra la sua permanenza come traghettatore della parte sportiva degli acquirenti e la sua scomparsa del tutto nel Milan c'è di mezzo un mare di opzioni.

Ed ancora il ruolo chiave riguarda i debiti, che ovviamente vanno ripianati fino all'ultimo centesimo, per poter dare un senso al nuovo circolo virtuoso operativo.

Il "come" è non meno fondamentale del "cosa", perché permette di capire il "chi" ed il "perché".


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica: la cordata di Pechino è guidata da Han Li.*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*



.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: la cordata di Pechino è guidata da Han Li.*



Qualcuno lo conosce?


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: la cordata di Pechino è guidata da Han Li.*


E chi diamine è?


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: la cordata di Pechino è guidata da Han Li.*



ennesima conferma che di sta trattativa nessuno sapeva realmente niente, sto nome non mi pare sia mai saltato fuori o sbaglio?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ennesima conferma che di sta trattativa nessuno sapeva realmente niente, sto nome non mi pare sia mai saltato fuori o sbaglio?



Esatto. Mai sentito..


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo conosce?



È quasi omonimo del cinesino di Two Broke Girls  (Han Lee) 
Su google i primi risultati che ho avuto erano le foto di una modella (Edit. giocatrice di Badminton )  Cercherò meglio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano: Confermo, emissari di Gancikoff e Galatioto in viaggio per Villa Certosa...per la firma calma*


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*



Mai uscito questo nome o sbaglio?


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2016)

Io non so come fate a fidarvi così tanto dei giornalisti odierni.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E chi diamine è?



bella ragazza


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Confermo, emissari di Gancikoff e Galatioto in viaggio per Villa Certosa...per la firma calma*



Inizia già a correggere il tiro il buon Campopiano. Mi sa che stavolta non ci ha preso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano conferma:Gancikoff e Galatiolo sono diretti a Villa certosa, l'accordo c'è ,per la firma.. calma.*


----------



## marcokaka (5 Agosto 2016)

Massimo rispetto per Pasquale (che ha fatto un gran lavoro ed é stato il primo a parlare di certe cose), ma sono due settimane che ne sa meno di altri... non appena un collega lo anticipa, cerca ad ogni costo di scrivere qualcosa anche senza il supporto di notizie concrete per dare l'impressione che rimanga sul pezzo. 
E' un giornalista emerso da poco, acquisendo popolaritá anche grazie a questo scoop, una popolaritá che l'ha portato ad esser stato chiamato in un nuovo programma televisivo. Umanamente mi ha dato l'impressione di essere una brava persona ed un giornalista con una buona base di onestá, noi tifosi dovremmo capire queste dinamiche umane/professionali e rispettarlo, perché al suo posto avremmo agito allo stesso modo. 
Forza milan !


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Confermo, emissari di Gancikoff e Galatioto in viaggio per Villa Certosa...per la firma calma*



campopiano ma v......, gli risulterà dopo che tutti avranno gia scritto e riscritto


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E chi diamine è?



Boh! Ho provato a googlare e mi escono solo gnocche cinesi


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Cercando su Internet ho trovato un cinese che si chiamava Han Li ma che ha deciso poi farsi chiamare Hon Lik.
L'inventore della sigaretta elettronica.

A parte questo non ho trovato nulla


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*



Han Li
Li Han
Lihan
lian
Galliani

E' tutto chiaro


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Lasciate stare Campopiano , oramai guarda le notizie degli altri e rilancia quella che va più per la maggiore 
Han Li è un nome mai uscito e di foto c'è quella di una bella ragazza cinese 
Aspettiamo e pazientiamo . Attendo , in caso di firma , il ritorno di "Trumpsconi "


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Han Li è l'anagramma di Galliani. Svegliiaaaaaaa! Kondividi se 6 indiniato


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2016)

Spero solo che sto giro sia tutto serio.
Anche un anno fa Bee parti in Sardegna e torno con il preliminare.
Dai ragazzi.. Che tensione..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Han Li
> Li Han
> Lihan
> lian
> ...



Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
Sei un grande


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Cercando su Internet ho trovato un cinese che si chiamava Han Li ma che ha deciso poi farsi chiamare Hon Lik.
> L'inventore della sigaretta elettronica.
> 
> A parte questo non ho trovato nulla



Potrebbe essere Li Jeun in alcuni news lo chiamano Han Li Jeun


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere Li Jeun in alcuni news lo chiamano Han Li Jeun



Ma poi quello che ho trovato io non potrebbe avere quella forza economica...
Il tuo chi e ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

Dai Raga..... Chi diavolo è sto han li??? 
Mi sto già deprimendo...


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*



Eppure mi sembra d'averlo già sentito questo nome 
Han *Li*

In cinese, se controllate sulla pagina di wikipedia (il massimo che sono riuscito a fare), Robin Li diventa *Lǐ Yàn*hóng

Robin Li? Tutto torna?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere Li Jeun in alcuni news lo chiamano Han Li Jeun



Eh madonna anche una volta uscito il nome rimane un soggetto misterioso..ma che eh..
Chiamiamo quelli di X-files!!!

In ogni caso ci siamo quasi....


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Questa è Han Li. Ecco perché ha fatto vacillare Berlusconi


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2016)

certo che sti giornali prima di sparare il titolone sensazionalistico potevano raccogliere più informazioni.... Ceduti si.... ma cosa vuol dire? preliminare? closing? già firmato o no? mah
Ormai siamo stati bastonati così tanto che non mi fido per nulla


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Auguroni (in ritardo)...dai che se succede quello che tutti speriamo festeggi 2 volte!!


 grazie cmq!


carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ho un Ferrari in frigo, speriamo di aprirlo stanotte!


meglio averlo anche in garage oltre che in frigo!!


Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la posizione di Campopiano, quel restate calmi deve essere interpretato oggi non firmano ma l'intesa c'è?


campopiano ha 8 freni a mano tirati xke sono 2 mesi che non gli arriva piu niente....se sbaglia anche questa puo emigrare in congo



DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Han Li
> Li Han
> Lihan
> lian
> ...



oddio muoio


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

caccia al cinese


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Danilo Pellegrino, AD di Fininvest, si trova già in Sardegna*


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Eppure mi sembra d'averlo già sentito questo nome
> Han *Li*
> 
> In cinese, se controllate sulla pagina di wikipedia (il massimo che sono riuscito a fare), Robin Li diventa *Lǐ Yàn*hóng
> ...



Bingo


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

io ho trovato solo una bella cinesina con quel nome che sia lei?


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

fantastico Campopiano, a lui risulta sempre a posteriori


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma poi quello che ho trovato io non potrebbe avere quella forza economica...
> Il tuo chi e ?



Secondo wikipedia il quarto uomo più ricco di Cina e opera nell'energia solare.

Ma prendilo con le pinze perché è solo un ipotesi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

Dai...... Dai... Silvio spero che tu abbia pensato al futuro di tutti i tifosi rossoneri e non del tuo già pieno conto in banca....
Un ultimo gesto d amore


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Secondo wikipedia il quarto uomo più ricco di Cina e opera nell'energia solare.
> 
> Ma prendilo con le pinze perché è solo un ipotesi



Presidente di Hanergy


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

*Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

potrebbe anche essere un buon segnale in base all'acquisto di ieri di Gustavo Gomez


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma io per il nome ci andrei cauto...la in cina han tutti nomi simili incasinati...possono benissimo aver capito male....detto questo sarebbe solo il frontman..quindi poco mi cambia.


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io per il nome ci andrei cauto...la in cina han tutti nomi simili incasinati...possono benissimo aver capito male....detto questo sarebbe solo il frontman..quindi poco mi cambia.



Si concordo stiamo sempre cauti perché coi nomi è un'attimo confondersi


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*


Stanno tutti andando dietro all'annuncio del corriere.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Forse il cda di Fininvest il 4 agosto c'era davvero


----------



## Tahva (5 Agosto 2016)

Se è un sogno non svegliatemi


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*





Edric ha scritto:


> Presidente di Hanergy



O lui o Robin Li. Non si scappa.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

louis gara ha scritto:


> il corriere della sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il milan sarà quella rappresentata da galatioto e gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: Emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso villa certosa, dove si trova berlusconi.





il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *luca pagni: Ufficialità a breve.*





il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *campopiano: Confermo l'intesa (che tra mille problemi c'è sempre stata) ma la firma non ancora, restiamo calmi.*





smarx10 ha scritto:


> _*anche repubblica conferma la notizia del corriere della sera.*_





andreas89 ha scritto:


> *repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da han li.*





maggiecloun ha scritto:


> *campopiano conferma:gancikoff e galatiolo sono diretti a villa certosa, l'accordo c'è ,per la firma.. Calma.*





smarx10 ha scritto:


> *danilo pellegrino, ad di fininvest, si trova già in sardegna*





maggiecloun ha scritto:


> *anche milano finanza conferma: Il milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*



quotate


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Danilo Pellegrino, AD di Fininvest, si trova già in Sardegna*



E'fatta davvero stavolta!


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Sportmediaset: ore decisive per la cessione.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*



Fuori in che senso?


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*



Fosse vero stasera mi metto a festeggiare a Canaletes!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*



Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Fuori in che senso?



Non ne ho idea


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*



Ma se gli altri scrivono che gli emissari di Galatioto e Gancikoff stanno andando in Sardegna... forse in vacanza...
Come al solito stanno sparando tutti, qualcuno ci prenderà


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bandinelli (La Stampa): fuori sia Gancikoff che Galatioto*



Scusate??

Che significa questo? Che la cordata è un'altra??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2016)

Se tutto va come deve andare, stasera mi ubriaco


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ne ho idea



Forse "avvistatati fuori dalla villa" ?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

che casino


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

forse intendono fuori dalla villa


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

stiamo calmi...stavolta non è ironia verso campopiano....


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> O lui o Robin Li. Non si scappa.



Speriamo Robin Li, Hanergy non mi pare sto colosso incredibile di cui si era parlato..

Stiamo calmi comunque..ma qua forse sono cambiate molte carte in tavola


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Repubblica ha aggiornato l'articolo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica dice che HA VENDUTO..*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo Robin Li, Hanergy non mi pare sto colosso incredibile di cui si era parlato..
> 
> Stiamo calmi comunque..ma qua forse sono cambiate molte carte in tavola



Ma la cordata non era tutta sfaldata? ahahah


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Berlusconi spazzato via, 100% delle quote !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ce la fo più, vi prego... abbiamo un mesetto striminzito per fare mercato, ma se ci sono soldi e i nomi non sono troppi complicati, si può dare a Montella una rosa degna per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> Repubblica ha aggiornato l'articolo!



Luca Pagni su Repubblica :

"il Milan è stato venduto a una cordata composta sia da imprenditori cinesi sia direttamente dal governo di Pechino"


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Repubblica dice che HA VENDUTO..*


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica: firma del preliminare per 740M (inclusi 220M di debiti). Il Milan viene rilevato da "Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing", società veicolo di cui fanno parte Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li che ha guidato la trattativa, più altri investitori statali. 350M di investimenti in 3 anni, di cui 100M al closing. Closing per la fine dell'anno.*


----------



## Fabius.85 (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Repubblica dice che HA VENDUTO..*



Nell'articolo Pagni scrive anche di un comunicato che annuncia la firma del Contratto Preliminare, ma sul sito di Fininvest non ho trovato nulla...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

solo ha scritto:


> *repubblica: Firma del preliminare per 740m (inclusi 220m di debiti). Il milan viene rilevato da "sino-europe investment management changxing", società veicolo di cui fanno parte haixia capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo sviluppo e gli investimenti e yonghong li che ha guidato la trattativa, più altri investitori statali. 350m di investimenti in 3 anni, di cui 100m al closing. Closing per la fine dell'anno.*


booooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

ragazzi sono in lacrime.... che gioia!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: firma del preliminare per 740M (inclusi 220M di debiti). Il Milan viene rilevato da "Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing", società veicolo di cui fanno parte Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li che ha guidato la trattativa, più altri investitori statali. 350M di investimenti in 3 anni, di cui 100M al closing. Closing per la fine dell'anno.*


Ma ora si può fare mercato? O c'è ancora quella stron del mercato condiviso e un saldo negativo di 15 milioni?


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo Pagni scrive anche di un comunicato che annuncia la firma del Contratto Preliminare, ma sul sito di Fininvest non ho trovato nulla...



E' possibile che esca nelle prossime ore se non addirittura a borse chiuse


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: firma del preliminare per 740M (inclusi 220M di debiti). Il Milan viene rilevato da "Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing", società veicolo di cui fanno parte Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li che ha guidato la trattativa, più altri investitori statali. 350M di investimenti in 3 anni, di cui 100M al closing. Closing per la fine dell'anno.*





Vabbè, basta che questa volta sia sul serio


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

*Liberi dai cancri*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*



Resto calmo finché non vedo con i miei occhi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma la cordata non era tutta sfaldata? ahahah



E chi lo sa se questi sono ancora quelli della cordata?..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*


Ma che vuol dire lo Stato cinese?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque fateci caso: stanno uscendo tutti dettagli e nomi mai fatti da questi pennivendoli di giornalisti.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: firma del preliminare per 740M (inclusi 220M di debiti). Il Milan viene rilevato da "Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing", società veicolo di cui fanno parte Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li che ha guidato la trattativa, più altri investitori statali. 350M di investimenti in 3 anni, di cui 100M al closing. Closing per la fine dell'anno.*



Beh notizia spettacolare ragazzi. 
Questo conferma che non dovevamo farci il sangue amaro per colpa di tutte le false notizie dei giornaletti italiani. Nessuno sapeva niente, fino a ieri neanche un accenno al possibile accordo definitivo. 
Adesso, per principio, attendo comunque l'ufficialità. Poi festeggerò, ma per ora calma e gesso.

Chi dovrebbero essere questi di Sino-Europe... bla bla bla??


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*



Qualcuno ha notizie su chi siano questi tipi? Questi nomi non mi pare siano venuti fuori prima d'ora


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

* Repubblica riporta il comunicato dell'accordo:
"Con l'accordo gli acquirenti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario, per un ammontare complessivo di 350 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni, di cui 100 miloni da versare al momento del closing"
*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E chi lo sa se questi sono ancora quelli della cordata?..



è vero...non esistono...dalla cina col furgone ahahahahah...


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*



scrivono anche che l'accordo è stato raggiunto nelle scorse ore (guarda caso quando abbiamo sbloccato il mercato)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> * Repubblica riporta il comunicato dell'accordo:
> "Con l'accordo gli acquirenti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario, per un ammontare complessivo di 350 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni, di cui 100 miloni da versare al momento del closing"
> *



Sì ma dove lo leggono?


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

La metà delle notizie girate i questi giorni era evidentemente balle allora.
Quindi si chiude relativamente in tempo per un ottimo mercato.
ORA VIA AI COLPI!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Repubblica comunque parla di "come si legge dalla NOTA UFFICIALE"


----------



## medjai (5 Agosto 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Fosse vero stasera mi metto a festeggiare a Canaletes!



Ti raggiungio !


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica: " Non è ancora caduto il velo sugli altri investitori, alcuni dei quali a partecipazione statale."*


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbero essere questi di Sino-Europe... bla bla bla??


E' il nome della società veicolo creata appositamente per riunire tutti gli investitori. Praticamente gli investitori mettono i soldi dentro quella società e poi quella acquista il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*



Libertà!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> La metà delle notizie girate i questi giorni era evidentemente balle allora.
> Quindi si chiude relativamente in tempo per un ottimo mercato.
> ORA VIA AI COLPI!!



I 100 milioni li versano AL CLOSING.
Quindi, da quanto m'è parso di capire, la storia del mercato autofinanziato ecc, potrebbe risultare vera in ogni caso.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> scrivono anche che l'accordo è stato raggiunto nelle scorse ore (guarda caso quando abbiamo sbloccato il mercato)



Esatto...ma Gustavo Gomez è un colpo di Berlusconi


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> * Repubblica riporta il comunicato dell'accordo:
> "Con l'accordo gli acquirenti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario, per un ammontare complessivo di 350 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni, di cui 100 miloni da versare al momento del closing"
> *



Ma quindi soldi adesso non se ne vedono? Perchè qua parla di 100 milioni AL CLOSING... boh!


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

a repubblica deve essere arrivata una soffiatona


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma avete visto la faccia della Buonamano a Sky Sport 24 quando ha parlato di cessione del Milan fatta? Come cavolo gufavano questi..


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esatto...ma Gustavo Gomez è un colpo di Berlusconi


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quindi soldi adesso non se ne vedono? Perchè qua parla di 100 milioni AL CLOSING... boh!



No, ora nulla: per questo è basilare che il closing arrivi prima della fine dell'anno


----------



## Gas (5 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio oggi che sono senza birre buone a casa! noooo vi prego! posticipate la firma alla prossima settimana!!
> 
> p.s. prima che qualcuno mi insulti sto scherzando!



Io ho comprato una cassa da 24 di birre di qualità proprio ieri


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Per fare un buon mercato ne bastano anche meno.
E poi il punto nella finanza non'è QUANDO li versano, ma SE li versano.
Se ci sono le firme gli affari possono essere conclusi anche prima, senza attendere il contante.
Motivo in più che Berlusconi ha deciso DEFINITIVAMENTE, NON CI SARANNO RIPENSAMENTI, e i cinesi sicuramente avran voluto METTERLO NERO SU BIANCO.
*FORZA MILAAAAAAN!*


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

ho provato a cercare questo Haixia Capital di cui parla Repubblica ma non trovo nulla. Bo???


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me alla fine era CAMPOPIANO che portava sfiga.. appena lui ha cambiato idea hanno firmato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ditemi che sta sera fanno TOP CALCIO 24...voglio proprio vedere le loro facce!!! PEZZENTI


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

è il preliminare quindi presumo non ci sarà nessun mercato estivo rilevante....ma aggiungo anche CHISSENEFREGA di fronte alla libertà!!


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esatto...ma Gustavo Gomez è un colpo di Berlusconi



quello che dice la Gazzetta è legge ultimamente!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*



Godooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la faccia della Buonamano a Sky Sport 24 quando ha parlato di cessione del Milan fatta? Come cavolo gufavano questi..



Motivo in più che conferma che quasi la totalità delle notizie uscite da sky (e non solo) fossero balle e gufate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è vero...non esistono...dalla cina col furgone ahahahahah...



Bé...due mesi di ritardo...mercato andato in vacca....
Uguale a come l'avevano dipinta a maggio eh...... (100 milioni per il mercato, Preliminare ad inizio Giugno..)


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esatto...ma Gustavo Gomez è un colpo di Berlusconi



più leggo l'articolo della gazzetta che loda Berlusconi per questa cosa e più rido


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ditemi che sta sera fanno TOP CALCIO 24...voglio proprio vedere le loro facce!!! PEZZENTI


Ma anche voi masochisti che guardate quella roba


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

05-08-2016 Festa della liberazione.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> No, ora nulla: per questo è basilare che il closing arrivi prima della fine dell'anno



Secondo me il closing con i veri soldi dei cinesi arriverà a fine anno, MA
Scommettiamo che Berlusconi faccia "l'atto d'amore" di metterci una parte dei soldi e dire d'aver fatto questo mercato lui?
Qualche colpo arriverà sicuramente...ne sono convinto dal momento in cui hanno liberato le maglie 9 e 10.
Con che soldi non lo so...ma l'ultima farsa di Berlusconi è dietro l'angolo (questa volta porterebbe solo vantaggi però)


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è il preliminare quindi presumo non ci sarà nessun mercato estivo rilevante



A mio avviso non sarà così...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è il preliminare quindi presumo non ci sarà nessun mercato estivo rilevante....ma aggiungo anche CHISSENEFREGA di fronte alla libertà!!


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine era CAMPOPIANO che portava sfiga.. appena lui ha cambiato idea hanno firmato



vero!! mesi a correre dietro ad una trattativa quando tutto il mondo lo sbeffeggiava e a pochi passi dal traguardo ha cambiato opinione.
L'esatto contrario del salire sul carro dei vincitori!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è il preliminare quindi presumo non ci sarà nessun mercato estivo rilevante....ma aggiungo anche CHISSENEFREGA di fronte alla libertà!!



Esatto..l'importante è che hanno firmato, addio nano, a mai più!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*



*Quotate e godete!*


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Non capisco però a quale comunicato faccia riferimento repubblica...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé...due mesi di ritardo...mercato andato in vacca....
> Uguale a come l'avevano dipinta a maggio eh...... (100 milioni per il mercato, Preliminare ad inizio Giugno..)



Non esistono...è ufficiale...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*La Stampa: Nelle ultime ore sarebbe stato firmato il preliminare per l'acquisto l'intero pacchetto azionario del Milan da parte della cordata guidata da Han Li e che comprende altri investitori orientali. L'operazione è stata molto complessa, è stata più volte modificata così come sono cambiati gli interlocutori. Gancikoff non entrerà più in società come ad come era previsto e anche il ruolo di advisor Galatioto si era ridimensionato. Per il closing bisogna attendere un mese.
*


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Secondo me il closing con i veri soldi dei cinesi arriveranno a fine anno, MA
> Scommettiamo che Berlusconi faccia "l'atto d'amore" di metterci una parte dei soldi e dire d'aver fatto questo mercato lui?
> Qualche colpo arriverà sicuramente...ne sono convinto dal momento in cui hanno liberato le maglie 9 e 10.
> Con che soldi non lo so...ma l'ultima farsa di Berlusconi è dietro l'angolo (questa volta porterebbe solo vantaggi però)



scusami, ehh? 
rispetto le tue idee, e magari pure le condivido... ma

CHISSENE, no????


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> * Repubblica riporta il comunicato dell'accordo:
> "Con l'accordo gli acquirenti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario, per un ammontare complessivo di 350 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni, di cui 100 miloni da versare al momento del closing"
> *



peccato che il closing avverrà a chiusura del mercato.. ma in ogni caso..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è il preliminare quindi presumo non ci sarà nessun mercato estivo rilevante....ma aggiungo anche CHISSENEFREGA di fronte alla libertà!!



Non posso che condividere 
I 100 milioni dopo il closing forse andranno in ricapitalizzazione, come avevano scritto in diversi negli scorsi mesi.
A me interessa che costruiscano lo stadio e che ci mettano in grado di reggerci autonomamente.
Comunque, voglio il comunicato ufficiale


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma anche voi masochisti che guardate quella roba



Non l'ho mai guardato (5 min una volta per sbaglio) ma li ho subito inquadrati!! Voglio proprio vedere cosa dicono!!! Quando ho visto io prendevano in giro i cinesi (che non esistono) e gancikoff....ma sono ignoranti in tutto...una volta facendo zapping ho sentito dire uno di loro che diceva che era impossibile che la Juve spendesse 90mln x Higuain (era straconvinto e sfotteva tutti quelli che pensavano il contrario)...taaaac


----------



## milan1899 (5 Agosto 2016)

E vai!!!!!!


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> scusami, ehh?
> rispetto le tue idee, e magari pure le condivido... ma
> 
> CHISSENE, no????



Ahahahah scusami è che quest'attesa dell'ufficialità mi sta snervando


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Con Berlusconi completamente fuori non posso credere che rimanga Galliani, devono fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*


Wtf? Ma Gancikoff e Galatioto non erano fuori Villa Certosa? Altro giro, altra farsa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera riporta che c'è l'accordo per la vendita del Milan, pur mancando pochi adempimenti. La cordata che acquisterà il Milan sarà quella rappresentata da Galatioto e Gancikoff ma potrebbero esserci nuovi ingressi. Secondo voci provenienti da ambienti finanziari, la firma è attesa nelle prossime ore: emissari della cordata sarebbero in viaggio verso Villa Certosa, dove si trova Berlusconi.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: ufficialità a breve.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: confermo l'intesa (che tra mille problemi c'è sempre stata) ma la firma non ancora, restiamo calmi.*





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> _*Anche Repubblica conferma la notizia del Corriere della Sera.*_





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milan ceduto per 700 mln alla cordata guidata da Han Li.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma:Gancikoff e Galatiolo sono diretti a Villa certosa, l'accordo c'è ,per la firma.. calma.*





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Danilo Pellegrino, AD di Fininvest, si trova già in Sardegna*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Milano Finanza conferma: Il Milan è stato ceduto al 100% ai cinesi.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Nelle ultime ore sarebbe stato firmato il preliminare per l'acquisto l'intero pacchetto azionario del Milan da parte della cordata guidata da Han Li e che comprende altri investitori orientali. L'operazione è stata molto complessa, è stata più volte modificata così come sono cambiati gli interlocutori. Gancikoff non entrerà più in società come ad come era previsto e anche il ruolo di advisor Galatioto si era ridimensionato. Per il closing bisogna attendere un mese.
> *





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



*Laudisa : Ceduto il Milan al gruppo cinese rappresentato da Han Li, operazione da 740 milioni.*


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

louis gara ha scritto:


> *gazzetta: Il milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da yonghong li. La cordata di gancikoff e galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



wtf?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Nelle ultime ore sarebbe stato firmato il preliminare per l'acquisto l'intero pacchetto azionario del Milan da parte della cordata guidata da Han Li e che comprende altri investitori orientali. L'operazione è stata molto complessa, è stata più volte modificata così come sono cambiati gli interlocutori. Gancikoff non entrerà più in società come ad come era previsto e anche il ruolo di advisor Galatioto si era ridimensionato. Per il closing bisogna attendere un mese.
> *



Dai che salutiamo pure il Gallo! Nella speranza che non l'abbia vinta pure stavolta! (sta cosa di Gancikoff è inqientante :S)


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



ahahahahaah


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

I Cinesi sono e saranno i proprietari, non chiudono un preliminare un mese prima della chiusura del mercato x nulla, gettando via una stagione...
*DAI RAGAZZI SVEGLIA!! *
ORA SI INIZIA A FARE SUL SERIO COL MERCATO:


----------



## Blu71 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



...l'importante è che il nano sparisca.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*




Beh se fosse confermata sta cosa praticamente diventeremo la squadra di calcio della Cina....


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.*



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa : Ceduto il Milan al gruppo cinese rappresentato da Han Li, operazione da 740 milioni.*



Madonna non si capisce un razzo, stanno sparando tutti nomi diversi


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



mah, sta cosa mi lascia perplesso


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> I Cinesi sono e saranno i proprietari, non chiudono un preliminare un mese prima della chiusura del mercato x nulla, gettando via una stagione...
> *DAI RAGAZZI SVEGLIA!! *
> ORA SI INIZIA A FARE SUL SERIO COL MERCATO:


Lo penso seriamente anche io..


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> vero!! mesi a correre dietro ad una trattativa quando tutto il mondo lo sbeffeggiava e a pochi passi dal traguardo ha cambiato opinione.
> L'esatto contrario del salire sul carro dei vincitori!



ahhaha come minimo starà dando i pugni sul muro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

La gazzetta stessa riesce a dare due versioni diverse insieme


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Neanche adesso riescono a fare chiarezza questi giornalai..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

AHAHAHAH per me la gazzetta si è persa nella fuga di notizie ahahahaha


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



ma che dice la Gazzetta?? cioè in pochi giorni una nuova cordata ha fatto tutto? non ci credo


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ti raggiungio !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.*



Ragazzi Gancikoff e Galatioto sarebbero stati ridimensionati per alcuni gravi problemi sorti negli ultimi tempi, comunque credo che alla fine verrà tutto fuori. La cordata è sempre la stessa.


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2016)

metto in fresco il Bellavista


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*


Non ci sto capendo nulla.


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

la gazzetta ....sono sconcertato


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

ma sta cosa non ha senso, ma poi non c'era l'esclusiva?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Agosto 2016)

Se fossimo stati acquistati da questa nuova cordata, sarebbe CLAMOROSO
Un colpo da maestro da parte di Fininvest, alla faccia di tutti i soloni e finti esperti giornalisti


----------



## LukeLike (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*



Quindi hanno trattato sei mesi con Galatioto e Gancikoff e poi hanno fatto una chiusura lampo con una nuova cordata? Mh.


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

Ecco la bottiglia limited edition pronta..è un acqua Sant'Anna d'annata


----------



## Tic (5 Agosto 2016)

Mi sveglio e trovo su MW che abbiamo venduto... miglior risveglio di sempre!!


----------



## gallianimrda (5 Agosto 2016)

calma e gesso, aspettiamo l'ufficializzazione, speroinun futuro radioso e ditornare presto al calcio che conta!


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan è stato venduto ad una nuova cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. La cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto è stata tagliata fuori. Aggiornamenti a breve.*


Non ha senso


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.*



credo sicuramente più a Festa che a Laudisa.

comunque ragazzi, vi posso dire una cosa? io in questo momento sto BENISSIMO!!!


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ho provato a cercare questo Haixia Capital di cui parla Repubblica ma non trovo nulla. Bo???



Pagni ha scritto che ne parlerà prossimamente, per il momento registro solo che Edo (la fonte del link sull'articolo cinese con la cordata che si sfaldava dei giorni scorsi e del servizio di CCTV su Robin Li) riporta che Haixia "sarebbe in mano allo stato".

Aspettiamo comunque, avremo sicuramente dettagli più precisi man mano che passa il tempo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

solo noi milanisti sappiamo cosa vuol dire questa giornata per noi....tutti uniti sia pessimisti che ottimisti che neutri che troll....in un unico abbraccio....

e andiamoooooooooooooooooo siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## JohnShepard (5 Agosto 2016)

Ditemi che non sto sognando! Io piango. Quanto abbiamo sofferto ragazzi


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

Chiunque ci abbia acquistato GODO ASSAI.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Berlusconi ha venduto e firmato il preliminare di vendita. Milan ai cinesi per 740M. Nella cordata imprenditori privati e anche lo Stato cinese. Come si legge nel comunicato (ancora non on line) il Milan è stato acquistato dalla società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, di cui fano parte tra gli altri la Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti nonché Yonghong Li, manager che ha condotto la trattiva in questi mesi*


*
Liberta!!!!!*


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi ho la paura fortissima che abbiano buttato fuori Gancikoff per lasciare Galliani.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> solo noi milanisti sappiamo cosa vuol dire questa giornata per noi....tutti uniti sia pessimisti che ottimisti che neutri che troll....in un unico abbraccio....
> 
> e andiamoooooooooooooooooo siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



no, i troll non li abbraccio... pungono...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa: Accordo raggiunto con la cordata di Gancikoff e Galatioto, tutte le parti stanno andando in Sardegna per le firme. Valutazione da 750M e società veicolo che verrà creata ad Hong Kong e non in Cina.*



Ragazzi Gancikoff e Galatioto sarebbero stati ridimensionati per alcuni gravi problemi sorti negli ultimi tempi, comunque credo che alla fine verrà tutto fuori. La cordata è sempre la stessa.


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *
> Liberta!!!!!*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Agosto 2016)

Insomma Fininvest ha venduto, bisogna capire a capire
Certo che se fosse il fondo di Stato Cinese ... cioè ragazzi non diventeremmo potenzialmente la squadra di calcio economicamente più forte del mondo. Lì girano soldi infiniti


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Se fossimo stati acquistati da questa nuova cordata, sarebbe CLAMOROSO
> Un colpo da maestro da parte di Fininvest, alla faccia di tutti i soloni e finti esperti giornalisti



Aspettiamo di vedere chi sarà parte e come ne uscirà l'attuale dirigenza . E come sarà la penale da pagare e le solidità
Come ho già detto prima si allontanano Galliani e Berlusconi e prima si riparte . 
E si può fare assolutamente mercato in quel caso . 
Forza amici rossoneri


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Chiunque ci abbia acquistato GODO ASSAI.



ne dubito


----------



## Sand (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ci credo ancoraaaaaa.
La fine di un incubo.


----------



## Heaven (5 Agosto 2016)

È anni che viviamo sta giornata, io resto calmo...


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Mio Dio !!! Come godoooooo*


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho la paura fortissima che abbiano buttato fuori Gancikoff per lasciare Galliani.



ma spero proprio di no!!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho la paura fortissima che abbiano buttato fuori Gancikoff per lasciare Galliani.



Roba da Tafazzi . Altro che martellate in quella zona lì
Speriamo di no . Puoi avere un budget illimitato ma in mano a uno così c'è da farsi i segni della croce


----------



## Rok (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi ma qualcuno ha notizie su chi sono questi cinesi?
Sono al lavoro ed i clienti credo mi stiano prendendo per pazzo!!! Rido come un minchia da solo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Chiunque comanderà sa benissimo che Galliani in quel ruolo (e aggiungo qualsiasi ruolo) è inadatto...non temete!


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> *Mio Dio !!! Come godoooooo*


Meglio aspettare i comunicati ufficiali, prima di godere


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ha senso che Galliani resti, visto che han preso il 100%


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Meglio aspettare i comunicati ufficiali, prima di godere



Penso verranno dati a borse chiuse, o sbaglio?


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Gancikoff e Galatioto sarebbero stati ridimensionati per alcuni gravi problemi sorti negli ultimi tempi, comunque credo che alla fine verrà tutto fuori. La cordata è sempre la stessa.



Voglio i comunicati! 
Comunque vi voglio bene ragazzi!!
*Forza MILAN!!!!!*


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2016)

è da 7-8 anni che attendevo questo momento...
quante lacrime, quante bestemmie sul vecchio e nuovo forum... 

sono commosso... è finita

spero fester sparisca, sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## chicagousait (5 Agosto 2016)

Nn lo credevo possibile che il Milan sarebbe stato venduto


----------



## davidef94 (5 Agosto 2016)

. 

no copia incolla altrimenti ban


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

E' già ufficiale.
Comunque vengono specificate le clausole di cui parlava Berlusconi. 350 mln i 3 anni. Di cui 100 subito.
Quindi manca un mese, e gli acquisti arriveranno checchè ne dicano gufi, pessimisti, gobbi e intertristi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).

Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

sembra sia vero che la cordata di galatioto sia stata tagliata fuori...probabilmentre non avevano i soldi....per farla sintetica!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

*Ora pure Campopiano conferma la firma sul preliminare!*

Comunque in fondo mi dispiace per lui....avesse resistito ancora qualche giorno avrebbe fatto una figura migliore, invece si è fatto prendere dal panico


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).*



Ma quindi davvero Galatioto tagliato fuori?


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

io continuo a ripeterlo.. da qua a Gennaio mi basta solo un Centrocampista tecnico e, se vogliamo , sostituire Bacca con un esterno.
Almeno a Gennaio saremo in corsa per il terzo posto


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa : Ceduto il Milan al gruppo cinese rappresentato da Han Li, operazione da 740 milioni.*



Il CDA del 4!! Esisteva solo il CdA del 4


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).
> 
> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*



.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Galatioto e Gancicoso mega fail


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> * Repubblica riporta il comunicato dell'accordo:
> "Con l'accordo gli acquirenti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario, per un ammontare complessivo di 350 milioni di euro nell'arco di tre anni, di cui 100 miloni da versare al momento del closing"
> *



Qualcuno chiarisca il ruolo di Gancikoff e Galliani per l'amor di Dio. Voglio festeggiare per bene e non farmi smorzare la gioia


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Agosto 2016)

che bomba, così all'improvviso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

*Campo ha detto che questo è il fondo originario che ha sempre voluto il Milan e che è andato dritto alle firme bypassando Gancikoff*....chissà cosa intende, a breve rilascia un articolo

EDIT: arriviamo sempre dopo del magico Re dell'Est...ahahah meglio lasciar stare, sorry


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).
> 
> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*



Cavoli, non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).
> 
> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*



.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).
> 
> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*



Oddio non ditemi che il potere del Gallo ha colpito ancora


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> E' già ufficiale.
> Comunque vengono specificate le clausole di cui parlava Berlusconi. 350 mln i 3 anni. Di cui 100 subito.
> Quindi manca un mese, e gli acquisti arriveranno checchè ne dicano gufi, pessimisti, gobbi e intertristi.



Magari c'era anche chi si era rotto le palle . Metterlo assieme nel calderone fa ridere .


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Gallo ha colpito ancora?


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Campo ha detto che questo è il fondo originario che ha sempre voluto il Milan e che è andato dritto alle firme bypassando Gancikoff*....chissà cosa intende, a breve rilascia un articolo
> 
> EDIT: arriviamo sempre dopo del magico Re dell'Est...ahahah meglio lasciar stare, sorry



Ma quindi erano due cordate?? Non capisco...


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano conferma: c'è la firma con la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. Tra poco tutti i clamorosi retroscena degli ultimi giorni (con la GSP di Galatioto che ne esce malissimo, ndr).
> 
> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati completamente bypassati da Fininvest per le motivazioni che leggerete a breve*


Pazzesco, che figuraccia Galatioto


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *Campo ha detto che questo è il fondo originario che ha sempre voluto il Milan e che è andato dritto alle firme bypassando Gancikoff*....chissà cosa intende, a breve rilascia un articolo



Se galatioto sarà alle firme Campopiano sarà distrutto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque fosse vero che il nome del gruppo che ci ha comprati è questo, per una volta Berlusconi diceva la verità quando parlava di 3-4 gruppi interessati a comprare il Milan. E come per il mercato, anche in questo caso sono stati dati dei nomi in pasto alla stampa, salvo poi operare nell'ombra.


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

come può essere che Galatioto è rimasto fuori? ma se gli accordi sembrano gli stessi di cui parlava il Berlusca 1 mese fa? mi sembra impossibile


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il Gallo ha colpito ancora?


Ma pensate davvero che ci abbia comprato Galliani?


----------



## sette (5 Agosto 2016)

Non mi fido per nulla dei giornali (ho letto troppe panzane in questi anni). Crederò alla cessione solo quando lo leggerò da un comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Fininvest ha completamente rotto i rapporti con Galatioto e Gancikoff dopo che negli ultimi tempi la GSR di Wu era entrata in competizione con la cordata originaria composta dagli attuali firmatari del preliminare che avevano diffidato Galatioto dal proseguire a rappresentare delle persone che non facevano parte dell'originario fondo. Da qui la rottura e la firma del preliminare senza gli advisor originari che quindi concludono questa vicenda nella maniera peggiore.*


----------

